# Trends/Fashions/Clothes we Hate



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 27, 2006)

Maychi inspired thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Post awayyyy!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 27, 2006)

pointed tip shoes. like the super extreme ones. i dont understand them, they look like they hurt and to me they dont look good at all.


----------



## Tesia (Mar 28, 2006)

i hated those shoes that J. Lo came out with. I do not know the name of it but they resembled sneakers. They were sort of like sneakers with heels.


----------



## Cirean (Mar 28, 2006)

Sweats with words on the butt. They're maybe ok if you're on the High School cheerleading squad and you wear them to practice.

"Layering" T's, the fabric is so thin and cheap, yet they cost as much as a regular T. So you get half the shirt for the same price and you need to buy another so you can layer them. They also cling to any little flaw you have.

Velour, I didn't like you in the 70's... I don't like you now... go away :laughno:


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 28, 2006)

most message t's i think are just stupid---exception, i like the ones from Threadless.com

hate hate HATE stuff with designer labels/logos *all* over it (my roommate is a prime example--she wants to make sure EVERYONE knows that she can afford the designer stuff with the name/logo either huge or everywhere on it); be tasteful/classy!!! For example, the white dooney and burkes with the rainbow "db"s and hearts all over them--i just think it looks cheap imo. Maybe its just that i prefer subtlety--nice things look nice without having a huge label on it to tell you who the designer was. (end rant)

last one--MUFFINTOPPING!!!! (when fat rolls stick out over your jeans bc they are too tight and your shirt is too short) even really thin girls do this sometimes--why give yourself love handles!?


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 28, 2006)

Hmmm. I'll have to think about this one.

I'm sure I could think of a few that I hate ON ME, but there is always SOMEONE who can pull it off.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Mar 28, 2006)

gauchos, western shirts, the whole "Bohemian chic" look, cropped pants, and lace. And, celebrity-designed lines. Victoria Beckham jeans? no thanks.


----------



## SewAmazing (Mar 28, 2006)

low rise jeans/pants, belly tops (I'm tried of seeing navels), all piercings, tattoos and stilettos. Sorry folks, but I call it like I see it..


----------



## suzukigrrl (Mar 28, 2006)

those furry yak hair huge snow Uggs boots. If you live someplace snowy, please by all means wear the thick warm boots. In the middle of summer with a mini skirt, no no no. There are plenty of other comfy shoes that don't make you look like you just got off the boat from Siberia.


----------



## Maja (Mar 28, 2006)

Sneakers with heels, pointy shoes, ponchos, huge logos,... to name a few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 28, 2006)

oh crap...i forgot about those too!! on my school's campus lately (since it's been cold) is mini skirts with leggings with uggs. ew.


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 28, 2006)

I really HATE those MISS KITTY-things....yay !


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 28, 2006)

Uggs, especially when people wear them with mini skirts or with their jeans tucked in. If you like them, sorry. I just think they look rediculous.

I'll have to second the sneakers with heels.

Logo shirts and pants. Why don't you just put a big sign on your butt "Look at me!!"

Too much jewelry - big earrings, several big beaded necklaces and a ring on each finger.

Too much black eyeliner and frosty lip gloss. I'm talking those girls who line their eyes multiple times over and in the end it looks like they've got a black eye.

Vests!!! Ew?

leggins... especially with long t-shirts or sweaters. Not attractive.

Tight jeans on skinny boys.


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 28, 2006)

Hmm...in Germany, there was a time when some kind of...."Moon-Boot-Girls" were totally modern...do you know them as well in the US ?


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 28, 2006)

My thumbs down to:

1) legwarmers

2) belly baring shirts

3) big logos on clothes or on the butt of sweatpants

4) pastel colored warm-up suits

5) "skinny" cigarette leg jeans

6) dark lipliner with pale lipstick (makeup category)

7) white sneakers with dark hosiery to commute to work (wear dark sneakers please)

8) white athletic socks with dress shoes (a guy thing)

9) Louis Vuitton fakes (this is the only *fake* I dislike - only because there is an abundance of)

10) butt crack jeans or showing your thong out of your pants/skirts


----------



## lavender (Mar 29, 2006)

I am ashamed to say that I have done that before. I stopped it immediately when I realised that I look wierd.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The trend that I dislike:

Matching striped pants with floral top (or vice versa)

Extremely pointed shoes


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 29, 2006)

aw don't feel bad. I'm sure we all have done something like that at one time or another. Myself included!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilDee (Mar 30, 2006)

i didn't like those long ruffly hippy skirts they had every where last year!

and i can't believe people still wear socks in their sandals!!!! :wassatt:


----------



## Liz (Mar 30, 2006)

i'm not a fan of leggings. and they're coming back in a big way


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 30, 2006)

Super pointy shoes

Leggings

Shoulder Pads(hope the linebacker look never resurfaces)

Legwarmers-unless you are a dancer lol

I do like the Bohemian look(always has been a part of my style) but some of it is too overdone..too trendy


----------



## Andi (Mar 31, 2006)

colored pantyhose

cut off pantyhose

vests

overalls (or are they called bodysuits?)

sneakers with heels

oversize shirts worn with the famous "skinny pants"...who looks good in them anyway? hey not even stick straight girls like Kate Moss do IMO

the "bohemian style"...I donÂ´t know why Sienna Miller is a fashion symbol. whenever I see her in the magazines she wears no makeup, her hair is a mess and her clothes look like she got them from the salvation army. LOL sorry that was mean, right? :laughing:

and a european no-go from a couple of years ago: BuffalloÂ´s (the white platform shoes...I think the european girls will know what I mean). these were the ugliest shoes ever invented!!!! :madno:


----------



## spazbaby (Mar 31, 2006)

I hate capri pants with a passion!

Gauchos just look silly. It's like, you HAVE to make a decision between a skirt and Hammer pants. You can't have both at the same time.

And the jeans that are so tight they're like leggings.


----------



## pieced (Mar 31, 2006)

Â¤Tulip Skirts

Â¤High raised pants (over the belly button)

Â¤Harem pants tucked in booty heels

Â¤Mummy pants (it's not flattering on anyone or anything:madno

Â¤Too small pants, where the hip fat is coming out of the side of the pants (just buy a size larger, nobody is going to examin the size)


----------



## acemayo (Mar 31, 2006)

I can't stand those shoes that look like sneakers but they are clear and look plastic. They are like a bad mix between jellies from the 80's and nikes. Plus they look really sweaty and hot.


----------



## misholly (Mar 31, 2006)

Gauchos! I can't believe they're back again. They were awful the first time around. They don't look good on anybody :madno:


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 31, 2006)

I dont like shrugs. I dont even know what they are for. To keep your arms warm? I didnt even know what they were until I saw them in a dept store, after that, they were everywhere, why cant you wear a full size sweater? I dont get it.


----------



## Maja (Mar 31, 2006)

LMAO This one is really horrible. I saw a girl once whose pants were so tight that her hip fat was red because of the friction. :blink:


----------



## pieced (Apr 4, 2006)

LOL, I see this way too often in Sweden, and I just feel like going and cutting the sides, so that the blood circulation can return to flowing normaly. Last time I was at Miss Sixty, the sales person was litterally tugging and pulling and shoving a girl into a pair of jeans that were too tight for her...


----------



## brownubia (Apr 6, 2006)

OMGLMAO...I think you ladies summed it all up for me!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 6, 2006)

i have a few more. those have jacket things. like the really short jacets they have. i see people with them and it drives me damn nuts. leg warmers, people who spend an ungodly amount of money on clothes that look like they came from a thrift store.

3/4 of the new designer hand bags (sorry, too many buckles arent cool). fake and real louis vitton bags or anything wtih those annoying logo things all over it.


----------



## Blue15 (Apr 6, 2006)

*I so hate Gauchos, the very very pointy toe shoes, and most definitely the shrugs. *


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 8, 2006)

For some reason nothing is coming to mind other than high waisted trousers, right now I quite like the trends so I'm good.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 9, 2006)

Ewwww Gauchos &amp; Leggings


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 9, 2006)

Ohhh now I know what gauchos are, I used to just call them something else lol, yeah those are ugly too.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 9, 2006)

tapered jeans (ewwwww!)

matching velour track suits

very obvious knock-offs (if you're going to sport it, it might as well be real!)

high waisted pants of all types

visible thongs

too tight jeans (makes even the skinniest of girls look fat!)

very baggy jeans (worse when teenage boys were it so low, you can see their boxers!)

sneakers with heels

wearing track pants with heels or sandals (seen this faux fas way too many times)


----------



## latina girl (Apr 12, 2006)

:roflmao: We call that muffin top. hehe

I hate jeans that are too tight also

I hate dresses over jeans, weave belts, short shorts, visible undies or g-strings


----------



## aninatolosa (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok...ill have to agree with the Sneakers with heels and to the high waisted pants..ulk..disaster! On my opinion we can never says never. I guess it depends on your own style right. Like before we said yucky to the past era's way of dressing but now they are COMING back! leggings are pretty cute to people who can pull it off. Ofcourse, i think wear it with a mini skirt and then leggings under neath it to pull off a Rocker chic look. Put some bangles on and wear long necklaces. Cutie. Slim pants are also in now but before we hated in and vowed never to wear it when bootleg pants and flared pants arrived. Bohemian is cute but in a suttle way. If you over do it, you will look like a fortune teller! However, accessories should be kept in minimal in this style. Really depends guys, if you are a minimalist then you will hate all the frou frou's but when your in love with fashion...never say never!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh my, I have a ton, you all should see some of the girls that go to my school!

*Gauchos....these don't look good on anyone really.

*Legging, worn under minis....looks really 80s, esp. when girls wear high heels with it

*Cropped jackets/tops anything...sometimes these look cute, but I don't think they look good on most people. They cut off your body and make you look stumpy.

*UGGS - those are just freaking ugly, esp. with short short skirts. Hello, it's 90 degrees outside

*Furry boots

*LOGOS all over EVERYTHING. I mean, if it's subtle, it's a cute detail, but when your boobs are covered in a logo, it usually isn't too cute.

*Some message tees, esp. the "angel" "princess" "babe" ridiculous ones.

*Dresses over jeans

*pants that are highwaters

*ew, ditto on the jeans that cut off circulation...buy clothes that fit, and you will look so much better than trying to stay to a "number".

*overalls...they aren't cute after 3rd grade.

*long hippie skirts

*shoes/flip flops that have a huge platform that is 3'' at the heel and toe...they look like bricks on your feet

*short short skirts that are practically up your a**

*shirts that are too short and don't even cover hit/cover the waistband of your jeans

I'm sure there are more, but those are the ones I can think of...


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Suzukigirl,

I totally agree with you about those bloody boots. Couldn't stand them. :icon_puke_r: *Personally, I think Ugg is short for Ugly....:scream3: *

*Whomever designed those boots needs a good :whipping:*


----------



## Saja (Apr 16, 2006)

I hate it when people look like they are trying to hard. Or, I hate when theres a group of girls all wearing the same thing, trying to look like whatever airheaded/skinny/talentless singer wannabe/ "slept with diirector" for part actress is popular at the moment


----------



## coconut_cutie (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not into anything 80's, leggings, bright neon colours :yuck: especially cut off pantyhose, although my friend wore these the other night, and she actually pulled it off somehow :icon_scratch: But girls look terrible when they are deliberatly trying to look sexy, eg. push up bras, belly tops, hipster jeans, thongs apparent and all :wassatt: I like the ones like Kate Moss and Sienna Miller as they look effortless.

TBH I just hate it when people wear trends they cant pull off, just stick to what suits you. If your not a 6ft stick insect, then avoid the skinny jeans! If you dont have a perfectly flat tummy, dont wear anything midriff bearing! If you have cellulite, dont wear a mini skirt that leaves zero to the imagination! Simple! :satisfied:

But I have to disagree with some people who dissed the bohemian trends and the furry ugg style boots, I love 'em, but then again I do live in scotland which is not notorious for tropical weather. :whistling:


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 17, 2006)

I could not agree more.


----------



## chelles93 (Apr 17, 2006)

There seems to be a lack of clothing for grownups. I'm 34, and everything I see in the stores looks like something a teenage hooker or an elderly person would wear.

In particular:

T-shirts that declare the sexual prowess of the wearer. Listen, honey, if you were good in the sack, I doubt you would be so insecure as to advertise.

Gauchos. If you wear them, you look like an idiot. And if your friends tell you they look good, they are lying to you.

Platform flip-flops. If walking like Frankenstein isn't your goal, leave these in the store.

Visible thongs. Mmmm, dirty underwear infested with E. coli from your asscrack. How sexy!


----------



## michko970 (Jun 14, 2006)

umm lets see---

"mom pants" no offense moms, that is the only term I know for those jeans that go over the navel and make a belly pooch look huge!

muffin tops

that gaudy metallic gold that seems to be splashed on _everything_ lately

thong straps deliberately being on display. ugh cover that up

oh and uggs, i live in texas- enough said.


----------



## Quiana (Jun 14, 2006)

I abhore the colorful Louis Vuitton ( or knock off) purses--that pastel on white thing is tres tacky!!

I hate those gold/silver/copper purses with all the gaudy buckles and rhinestones

and I hate when I see people with sandles that have crusty heels and dry skin...gross


----------



## ivette (Jun 14, 2006)

ditto amethyst, for #'s 6,7, 8, &amp; 10


----------



## Maja (Jun 14, 2006)

:iagree:


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 14, 2006)

-"goach" bags and other knock-offs

-dresses + jeans. I don't know, it just looks weird. Wear one or the other!

But overall, I guess what bugs me is when people dress for the trend and not their body type. Just because it's in style doesn't mean it'll look good.


----------



## Maysie (Jun 14, 2006)

I hate the "ruffle" trend that seems to be popping up in the stores, it looks so little girlish. Especially on those short short minis. No one can wear this and not end up looking like a 10 year old.

Also "rouching" (sp?) where the skirt bunches up in what looks like tiny fat rolls.

Those slippers that look like house shoes that so many people wear outside, they usually have sequins on them, yuck.

The new "granny shoe" trend where the ends of the soes are bunched...usually on penny loafer type shoes.

asymmetrical tops.


----------



## detroitdiva (Jun 14, 2006)

i never liked :

pointy shoes

low rise or skinny leg jean

thongs

mini-shorts

vests

or, leather pants


----------



## ANILEIJA (Jun 23, 2006)

OMG, that made me laugh! :laughing:

Uhm, I don't like Belly Tops. And pointed shoes.


----------



## vickysco (Jun 29, 2006)

*high waisted pants

*belts over EVERYTHING

*leggings

*overalls

*denim shirts

*lace-up ankle booties

*newsboy hats &amp; fedoras


----------



## nexusangel (Jun 29, 2006)

LEggings.. especially the really ugly stripey ones.

Bubble skirts (the type that seem to puff up at the hem?)

Tacky fat legs alert!


----------



## Jazzything (Jun 30, 2006)

lower back tatoos

visible thongs

disk ear piercings

visible cleavage, especially in the workplace

high heeled thong shoes

bare midriffs

hip huggers with love handles hanging over

velour pants with words on the a**


----------



## monniej (Jul 5, 2006)

sweats with writing on the butt

straight leg pants of any kind (leggings, jeans, whatever)

that pump fat thing (jeans too tight and too low)

showing your belly when you've got way, too much belly

bad weaves (hair texture doesn't even match)

pants tucked into boots (reminds me of pirates)

everyone wants to wear high heels and not everyone can - stop walking on the sides of your shoes! (looks like fake bowed legs)


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thongs showing above low rise jeans, muffin tops, belly shirts (especially on girls who shouldn't be wearing them), spandex (ewww!)


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 8, 2006)

letting the thong strings show through and also i dont know what u call it ...where you just have to cover your nippels and thats it no shirt bra...just ocver the nipples


----------



## junell (Jul 9, 2006)

:iagree:


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 9, 2006)

Wedge-toe sandals and I dont really care for the pointy heels that much either

I agree about leggings. I just dont like them..

I know I am going to get a lot of guff for this one but I HATE ripped and holey jeans and the "dirty" look for jeans! If I want to spend $80 on a pair of jeans, I want them to be nice and not have all that crap. If I wanted all the rips and stuff I could do it myself for free..

I'm sure I could think of more.. but I'm too tired

Haha Saja! I agree.


----------



## kerri_greenuk (Jul 10, 2006)

i agree with the leggings thing let the 80s go, its over. also the jeans thing too why pay lots and lots of money for jeans with holes or with what looks like typex on them i can do that for you for nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivette (Jul 10, 2006)

i don't know what their called, but i've seen these pumps that imo are so ugly. they

look like hooker shoes. the ones that u would see women wearing on stage at one

of those go-go bars or strip joints.

i hate that trend


----------



## NotOfThisWorld (Jul 13, 2006)

I really think I just have a problem with trends all together. Leggings and clothes from the '80s are the highest annoyance to me right now.


----------



## vickysco (Jul 13, 2006)

HAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## ghettogeek (Jul 14, 2006)

those... stripper clothing those tight ass flare pants


----------



## tala (Jul 14, 2006)

extremely pointed high heels! seemed like you can kill someone with the shoes! :laughing:


----------



## alexxx! (Jul 17, 2006)

i have to say, i agree with basically everything mentioned. _except_ skinny jeans. i'm in love with those. :]


----------



## sadhunni (Jul 20, 2006)

not really a fan of skinny jeans.


----------



## claireabelle (Jul 20, 2006)

Ugh, yes. And wedges too, I don't like those shoes. x_x


----------



## Eragirl (Jul 21, 2006)

A skirt and jeans worn at the SAME time.

Sturrup pants(or whatever they're called!)

Acid washed /anything/

The jeans with the triangle cuts at the bottom everyone had to do themselves.

White highlights on black/dark hair.(unless you're going to put some cool temporary color! You Glamour Goth! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sweater vests.

Just plain old turtle necks. The kind that aren't sweaters... Just sort of like... T-shirt material with a neck.

I... Kinda think leg warmers are cool -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Leggings, though? Yuck!

Shoulder pads.

Sports Jerseys!

Giant gold necklaces.

Teddy bear backpacks.


----------



## sooner_chick (Nov 1, 2006)

I think they are odd looking; perhaps the heel can be made smaller.

I had some heels

that were made similiar to this,

I got rid of them because I almost tripped at the mall!!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh geez... I don't even know where to begin! LOL!


----------



## Leony (Nov 2, 2006)

LMAO. Same here Aquilah! But, I enjoyed reading this thread though lol.


----------



## momidoll (Nov 7, 2006)

huge belts on top of everything (it's cute sometimes, but not all the time)

skirts over pants/leggings

huge logos on back of sweat pants

long guachos

high waisted pants and jeans

and anything that looks too 80's

muffin tops

super short skirts (what's the point? if someone can see your "goods", it's skanky)


----------



## jaybe (Nov 7, 2006)

The worst look in the UK right now is denim mini-skirt with cropped leggings and heels. OMG. Hooker!! I live over the road from a primary school and when you team that look with a crop top, a cigarette, a pushchair, and a couple of snotty kids........mmm classy!!

I hate it when people can't be arsed and wear sports-wear all the time, velour track suits or sweat pants and big baggy t-shirts.

Hate thongs - full stop. Yuk. Nobody's behind looks good in a thong, sorry but who wants to look at flabby cheeks! The worst is thong + see-through white pants. Hear me - I don't want to see your ass!!!!!

Plus jeans that hang half-way down the ass to expose underwear - especially when its cheap washed out underwear. If you're gonna flash em at least wear your best undercrackers.

I could go on forever. The list is endless.

What's gauchos? Can someone tell me?


----------



## Starvingkittyka (Nov 8, 2006)

mini skirts with uggs or jeans tucked into uggs

converse or sneakers made into heels (esp. the ones with the pointy toes)

the whole emo look (maybe it's becuase I have to deal with emo kids at work but I don't like the whole tight skinny jeans on guys)

and I don't know why it bothers me but girls who wear white bras under white see through tops so it's even more apparent.

ummm thats all I can think of now


----------



## SewAmazing (Nov 9, 2006)

Belly tops, and low rise anything, even on a size -2 it looks skanky. I'm so tired of seeing women's belly buttons, thong straps, and butt cleavage. Also open toe shoes cold weather is not sensible, nor fashionable. I give younger women a fashion break (late teen's to mid-twenties) because they are supposed to experiment with their look. When older women try to look like women 10 yrs. younger, it's truly a mess.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 9, 2006)

yech socks in sandals...

product tages on the outside of clothes

totaly worn out bluejeans


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 9, 2006)

I hate legwarmers and chunky shoes.


----------



## angeladeda (Nov 9, 2006)

I absolutely cannot *stand* those leggings that all high school girls wear. Yes, I'm in high school and I see them everywhere! Usually under a ripped denim skirt. Also, I hate ripped/distressed denim. I think it looks really trashy. And I can't stand those Uggs either. I used to think they were cute until every single girl in my school started wearing them. I'm okay with my good old Birkenstocks.


----------



## CoverGirl (Dec 22, 2006)

Skinny jeans. Even if you are straight up and down thin, they don't flatter you.


----------



## Chaela (Dec 22, 2006)

The 'Barbie' look - Too much Fake tanner/bronzer, tight mini skirt, tight shirt, way too done hair

Goth gone wrong - no need for white foundation or chains hanging everywhere

Ugg boots!

Pointed shoes - Our toes are not pointed!

Thongs - I wash good enough, no need to floss

Muffintop

Track suits


----------



## Momo (Dec 23, 2006)

I agree. I don't think there's anything wrong with feeling good in what you wear, and wearing whatever you want._ I think people should just wear what they look good in._ So, I wouldn't say I hate when people wear leggings, I just hate that they tend not to look presentable on anyone over 100 pounds. I wouldn't say I hate Boho (it's also almost a cultural way of dress), but I really don't like the commercialization of it.


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Jan 18, 2009)

Ya know.....some ladies were actually having their little toes amputated just to be able to wear the hidious pointy toes shoes....FOR REAL!


----------



## GvM (Jan 22, 2009)

Joggers tucked into socks.

Ugg boots.

Orange fake tan.

And GIANT handbags (there is something very wrong with carrying a bag the size of a five year old with you at all times)


----------



## krazykid90 (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't like wedge heels, or really point toes. I hate it when people dress for the size they want to be, not what they are.

However, I totally rock a hippy skirt, but then again I'm a flower child who was born in the wrong decade.


----------



## GvM (Jan 22, 2009)

Weird how quite a few people have things against pointed shoes, I never really noticed them before...


----------



## jwicc (Feb 2, 2009)

I totally agree! I know that *a lot* of women want to look like that, but I do. not. get. it.


----------



## Tyari (Feb 11, 2009)

are you referring to the Manolo Blahnik Timberlands?

Ooh, I just bought a pair of pinted toe pumps yesterday, $10 at Payless. Couldn't pass those up!


----------



## kabuki_killer (Feb 12, 2009)

I actually like pointed shoes, but I have fairly small feet for someone that's not short. I wouldn't recommend them for people with wide or large feet for their height though. Obvious reasons.

I really cannot stand flip flops. I cannot wait for them to go away. They make your feet all gross, weak and make that annoying smack-squish sound. People who only wear them are also more prone to foot injury and smelly feet. :kater: The only time they are appropriate are by the beach or pool.

I also cannot stand those loose tunic-like shirts that were so popular. The ones that are tight at the chest and loose on the bottom. They make people look pregant.


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Feb 15, 2009)

- skinny jeans

- big belts around your middle

- tulip skirts

-pseudo-retro &lt;--- im even guilty of that one, im an op shop buyer for that nowadays... nothing like spending consciously.

-bright pink

-slogan tshirts. They just seem very tacky to me.

-any dress or shirt that is joint just under the boobs and makes you look pregnant.

- pointed shoes

- dressing inappropriately for the season. I hate seeing people walk around with really heavy clothes and makeup in summer, just as wearing barely anything is inappropriate for the winter.

For guys i hate

- skinny jeans

- "scene" dressing

- popped colours

- really ultra fashionable clothing in general. I like my boyfriend, he wears nothing but band tshirts and jeans most of the time, i think he looks sexy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wiccaa (Feb 19, 2009)

high waisted jeans

uggs with mini skirts or shorts

baggy jeans

pointy shoes

sneakers with heels

skinny jeans on guys

belly shirts

shoulder pads

hoddies

socks with sandals

and that emo look, i find it very annoying the hair, the make up, everything


----------



## Ozee (Feb 19, 2009)

aww I love pointy shoes!

I don't think i hate much, I just hate when I wear things that don't look good!


----------



## DarkBlackRoses (Jun 26, 2011)

1. Leggings worn with something other than a long top.

2. Harem pants, sorry, I just don't get them. They look like you've just done something smelly.

3. Ugg boots with skirts. Jeans, maybe. Mini-skirts, I don't think so.

4. Socks with sandals. I don't think I need to explain myself for this one, do I?

5. 'Chav' wear. I'm talking trackies tucked into socks. Just no.

I'm sure there are plenty more, but that's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 26, 2011)

skinny jeans &amp; pocketless pants on guys

leggings of all types    Dresses &amp; shorts look fine alone

big oversized shirts that you cant figure out if they are meant to be tops or dresses

TOMS on guys


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 27, 2011)

What's up with the really thin, baggy, cheap-looking (although not cheap at all) material of tops these days, I despise overly-draped tops, too baggy things, things that just do nothing for a woman's body.  And I hate even more that they price these "fashion forward" shirts at $90-150.  Doesn't make sense...


----------



## 0oYCRo0 (Jun 28, 2011)

The classic CROCS, nerd glasses and skinny jeans on guys and that Justin Bieber-ish hairstyle...


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 28, 2011)

For the love of everything that is Holy and then some.....

will someone just bury the stirrups idea once and for all???

HATE THEM!

(and me being 5'10"? I could never find a pair where the crotch didn't sling down to my knees!  Geesh!)


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 29, 2011)

Espadrilles. I don't mind rope wedges, but I draw the line at ones that tie up and coil round the leg.


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *charmander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's up with the really thin, baggy, cheap-looking (although not cheap at all) material of tops these days, I despise overly-draped tops, too baggy things, things that just do nothing for a woman's body.  And I hate even more that they price these "fashion forward" shirts at $90-150.  Doesn't make sense...



I agree! I work at Ann Taylor Loft and I see the cheap-looking, baggy tops too. I hate it, I have to buy a size smaller for them to actually fit right. I didn't even know there was an XXS until I had to go find one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaosorder (Jul 9, 2011)

ahhh many of you would hate the way i dress lol... but, i do hate:

pointed shoes

sandals with socks

i dont know the terms for these, but: reeeeally baggy pants, also pants with a huge, hanging crotch, stuff like that

balloon tops and balloon dresses

i, too, am very annoyed by the whole 'emo', 'scene' look, or whatever else it is

skirts/dresses over leggings/pants

vests

uggs in the summer

hair that's puffed up at the top (soooooome people can pull it off, but most people imo look ludicrous with that style)

muffin tops

exposed thongs

some more...

i have to admit i am guilty of having done some of these but... well... im glad it's over lol


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jul 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *chaosorder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> uggs in the summer


You have nooooo idea how much I see this at my daughter's school and want to smack the heck out of everyone of them with an issue of Glamour. I don't care if your Uggs cost $200.....PUT THEM AWAY IF IT IS OVER 40 DEGREES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VeryKinkyGirl (Jul 19, 2011)

-Uggs

-80's sunglasses with the chain on them

-Leggings and short t-shirts (especially on those who are either out of shape, or don't have enough curves)

-Flip flops on women

-Sandals on Men

-Crocs

-Parachute pants

-Romper sets that are too short (I don't like seeing butt cheeks lol)

-Daisy Dukes at inappropriate times/places

-People who shop while wearing swimwear

-Feather hair clips

-Ombre hair


----------

